# something on my new plants?



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I finally decided to take the plunge and do a couple of planted tanks. I bought some plants from the local club but I also ordered some stuff from ebay including a bunch of hornwort. Well it came today and upon looking at the bag of hornwort... I see a lot of these little wormy looking critters. Does anyone know what they are? Are they harmful? Can hornwort take a 1/20 bleach soak?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not sure what they are but I would guess planaria. Yes hornwort can take the soak. A salt dip will work as an alternative also as the bleach will most likely cause the hornwort to shed its leaves. They will grow back though.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Thank you Simpte. Will a salt dip kill any snails/eggs as well? How much salt/time would work for that?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Salt will work. I honestly have no idea how much is needed per gallon of water. You'll have to do a search for salt baths.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Thank you Simpte.


----------

